# Unrecoverable host bus adapter error



## magmos_019 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi!

I just installed FeeBSD 9.1 RC2. During startup I can see some "Unrecoverable host bus adpater error". Any reason for this?

Best regards Magnus
Extracts from dmesg:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0xfc00-0xfcff mem 0xdf4ec000-0xdf4effff,0xdf4f0000-0xdf4fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.18.0
mpt0: Capabilities: ( RAID-0 RAID-1E RAID-1 )
mpt0: 1 Active Volume (2 Max)
mpt0: 2 Hidden Drive Members (14 Max)
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Settings ( Member-WCE Hot-Plug-Spares High-Priority-ReSync )
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Using Spare Pool: 0
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): 2 Members:
      (mpt0:1:9:0): Primary Online
      (mpt0:1:1:0): Secondary Online
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-1 - Optimal
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Status ( Enabled )
(mpt0:vol0:1): Physical (mpt0:0:1:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:0:0)
(mpt0:vol0:1): Online
(mpt0:vol0:0): Physical (mpt0:0:9:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:1:0)
(mpt0:vol0:0): Online
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 10 0 0
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:ffffffff,ffffffff (Reserved ASC/ASCQ pair)
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Dell VIRTUAL DISK 1028> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 476416MB (975699968 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60734C)
ses0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 8 lun 0
ses0: <DP BACKPLANE 1.07> Fixed Enclosure Services SCSI-5 device
ses0: 300.000MB/s transfers
ses0: SCSI-3 SES Device
pass2 at mpt0 bus 1 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
pass2: <ATA WDC WD5003ABYX-1 1S02> Fixed Uninstalled SCSI-5 device
pass2: 300.000MB/s transfers
pass2: Command Queueing enabled
```


----------



## dave (Oct 22, 2012)

Check the hardware compatibility list for your controller and version of FreeBSD.  If it's there, then you should check with the manufacturer and diagnose the hardware.  Other possible causes:  not enough power, bad cables.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 22, 2012)

magmos_019 said:
			
		

> I just installed FeeBSD 9.1 RC2. During startup I can see some "Unrecoverable host bus adpater error". Any reason for this?


I have similar hardware to you (Dell Poweredge R300, SAS6/iR controller) and my mpt device reports a similar error when booting FreeBSD 8-STABLE:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xde2ec000-0xde2effff,0xde2f0000-0xde2fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.18.0
mpt0: Capabilities: ( RAID-0 RAID-1E RAID-1 )
mpt0: 1 Active Volume (2 Max)
mpt0: 2 Hidden Drive Members (14 Max)
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Settings ( Member-WCE Hot-Plug-Spares High-Priority-ReSync )
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Using Spare Pool: 0
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): 2 Members:
      (mpt0:1:9:0): Primary Online
      (mpt0:1:1:0): Secondary Online
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-1 - Optimal
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Status ( Enabled )ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
(mpt0:vol0:1): Physical (mpt0:0:1:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:0:0)
(mpt0:vol0:1): Online
(mpt0:vol0:0): Physical (mpt0:0:9:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:1:0)
(mpt0:vol0:0): Online
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): REPORT LUNS. CDB: a0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 10 0 0 
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:mpt0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST info?:39000000 asc:0,0 (No additional sense information)
```
It seems this controller doesn't like being asked about LUNs. I thought there was a loader tunable to disable checking for non-zero LUNs, but I can't fine it. Perhaps someone else knows?


----------

